# Regency Saddles; a yes or no



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it this saddle? EquiRoyal Regency CloseContact Sdl


----------



## PaintLuver13 (May 19, 2015)

almost, just with out the knee rolls


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

$300 new certainly puts it in the low end bracket. Not sure how well it will hold up to the stresses of jumping. Not something I'd want to risk.


----------



## PaintLuver13 (May 19, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the info. But as i said, it's my FIRST English saddle, to see if i even like the English discipline. But thanks so much! I bought it 175 used with NEW stirrup leathers, used irons, and in pretty good condition.
My dream is to get a pessoa


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The close contact is a jumping saddle so you may not find it very comfortable for flat work.


----------

